# Scrolling with mouse ptr+middle button on IBM Thinkpad T23

## m_manohar

Folks,

Has anybody had luck with being able to scroll with the mouse pointer (its the functional equivalent of using a scroll mouse) and pressing the middle button while moving the pointer ?

I tries setting the protocol to both 'PS/2' and 'IMPS/2' and it still does not work, I have also set the zaxismapping variable to '4 5'

----------

## Yoannez

Hi

I have a IBM thinkpad t22

and I'm have midle mouse button scroll

all you have to do is to go to this site and folow the instructions.

http://rsim.cs.uiuc.edu/~sachs/tp-scroll/

----------

## Occult

Where's the rc.local script that it talks about?  I can't seem to find it.

----------

## Yoannez

Sorry but I just received the topic reply today...

/etc/conf.d/local.start is fine

----------

## Occult

I tried adding that line to the local script, but not the kernel locks up at starting local. What could I have done wrong?

----------

## Dixie_Flatline

 *Occult wrote:*   

> I tried adding that line to the local script, but not the kernel locks up at starting local. What could I have done wrong?

 

It sounds like the program in question doesn't run as a daemon (i.e., doesn't put itself in the background automatically).  Try putting an ampersand (&) at the end of the line you added to "local.start", to make it run as a background process.  Otherwise local.start will never complete because it's waiting for tpscroll to finish running and exit, and if local.start doesn't complete, you'll never get a login prompt.

----------

## Occult

Thnx alot, that seems to have done the trick. Now on to my next problem   :Wink: 

----------

## squanto

I have a T22, and at first when using Linux I wanted to scroll with my middle button as well, but I find the default middle button task of pasting much more powerful.  When doing just about anything, the middle button comes in really handy to paste what ever is hightlighted.

I actually try to push middle mouse on windows boxes and wonder why my stuff didn't paste.

Just my opinion, but it is cool to know that the middle button can be used like that.

-Andrew

----------

## pilla

Maybe enabling emulate 3rd button and pressing the other two at the same time may have the same effect.

 *squanto wrote:*   

> I have a T22, and at first when using Linux I wanted to 
> 
> scroll with my middle button as well, but I find the default middle button task of pasting much more powerful.  When doing just about anything, the middle button comes in really handy to paste what ever is hightlighted.
> 
> I actually try to push middle mouse on windows boxes and wonder why my stuff didn't paste.
> ...

 

----------

## squanto

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> Maybe enabling emulate 3rd button and pressing the other two at the same time may have the same effect.

 

Didn't think of that, maybe will have to give it a try, use my counter-strike skills to push 2 buttons at same time, I might hurt myself trying too hard....

----------

## OdinsDream

 *squanto wrote:*   

> I have a T22, and at first when using Linux I wanted to scroll with my middle button as well, but I find the default middle button task of pasting much more powerful.  When doing just about anything, the middle button comes in really handy to paste what ever is hightlighted.
> 
> I actually try to push middle mouse on windows boxes and wonder why my stuff didn't paste.
> 
> Just my opinion, but it is cool to know that the middle button can be used like that.
> ...

 

The tp-scroll utility does not block your standard use of middle clicking. If the middle button is pressed and released, the standard middle-click behaviour occurs, i.e., pasting. If you press and hold the button, the utility assumes you need to scroll, and sends the appropriate signals.

The only thing this would interfere with would be applications requiring you to drag things by middle-clicking.

Only vertical scrolling is enabled with this utility.

----------

## Inte

Fustrating. It doesn't seem to work with my brandnew R40   :Confused: 

----------

## tachikoma

tp-scroll works well with R40

make sure to run tp-scroll /dev/mouse /dev/imouse in the background

by adding this in /etc/conf.d/local.start

```
# /etc/conf.d/local.start:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/local.start,v 1.4 2002/$

# This is a good place to load any misc.

# programs on startup ( 1>&2 )

# enable trackpoint

/usr/bin/tp-scroll /dev/mouse /dev/imouse &
```

----------

## tachikoma

 *squanto wrote:*   

> I have a T22, and at first when using Linux I wanted to scroll with my middle button as well, but I find the default middle button task of pasting much more powerful.  When doing just about anything, the middle button comes in really handy to paste what ever is hightlighted.
> 
> I actually try to push middle mouse on windows boxes and wonder why my stuff didn't paste.
> 
> Just my opinion, but it is cool to know that the middle button can be used like that.
> ...

 

The copy & paste function with the middle button still works as well.

You can both scroll as well as copy and paste with the middle button

Yay   :Laughing: 

----------

## sen~

Hm, seems like it won't work anymore.   :Sad: 

line in /etc/conf.d/local.start:

```
/tp-scroll/tp-scroll -i /dev/mouse /dev/imouse &
```

```
# ls /tp-scroll/

Makefile  README  tp-scroll  tp-scroll.c  tp-scroll.rc  tp-scroll.sysconfig
```

At boot it just say...

```
/tp-scroll/tp-scroll: unable to open files
```

I get the same error when I copy the file to '/usr/bin/' and make it executable (chmod a+x)... any ideas?

----------

## pilla

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint

I'm experiencing some problems with the configuration of paste using the third button (it always comes in double) but other than that, it's working.

KDE does not like this kind of scroll (it has its own).

----------

